# Not sure where to put this question:



## quiddd (Apr 17, 2017)

What sort of documentation(aside from the usual to be an uber driver?


Would not having this documentation or anything else pose a problem when it comes to tax time?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

quiddd said:


> What sort of documentation(aside from the usual to be an uber driver?
> 
> Would not having this documentation or anything else pose a problem when it comes to tax time?


At tax time you'll need a mileage log.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

The files in your phone . . . guard them and back them up!


----------

